# IRC Planescape campaign



## NiTessine (Feb 20, 2004)

Calling players for an online Planescape campaign, to start on Friday the 27th of March, at midnight GMT. The server is PsionicsNET (chat.psionics.net, port 6667), channel #primeplanarpower.

I'll be using some rules variants from _Unearthed Arcana_: Armour as Damage Reduction and Vitality/Wound Points. Anyone wanting to take Racial Paragon levels or a Bloodline can consult me. Note that these rules modifications make combat a tad more lethal than in standard D&D.

Characters should be created with 32-point buy, 1st level, maximum starting gold. Be specific about what you've bought. Jotting down their total weight wouldn't be bad, either. No magical items except for potions and scrolls. Allowed books are _Player's Handbook_, _Arms and Equipment Guide_, and _Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting_ (no drow, though), for starters. Note that _Player's Guide to Faerûn_ will supercede material from the FRCS once I get it. Everything else is open to negotiation. Want a weird character? Ask, and we'll see... Note also that for races with level adjustment, this article and the article "Holier Than Thou" (for bariaur) in Dragon #312 will be used.

I'd like to have a mix of prime and planar characters. A character background is also necessary. The game will be taking place before the events of _Great Modron March_, _Dead Gods_ and _Faction War_. Orcus is still dead, though. Sorry, Nightfall...

I'm aiming for a group of six PCs. Three seats were grabbed during the writing of this message, I'm afraid, but there's still three left...

See you in Sigil, cutter!


----------



## Primus (Feb 20, 2004)

I would like a shot at this game, NiT.  I have a few ideas bouncing about in my mind.  I kind of wanted to play a Rogue Modron, but with their LA that won't work.  Gimme a bit of time to stat it up.  I've narrowed my Faction down to one of four...  Cipher/Bleaker/Dustie/Sinker.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey, count me in, Ni


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 20, 2004)

NiTessine said:
			
		

> I'd like to have a mix of prime and planar characters. A character background is also necessary. The game will be taking place before the events of _Great Modron March_, _Dead Gods_ and _Faction War_. Orcus is still dead, though. Sorry, Nightfall...



Sokay. Just means I'll have to get Orcus ressurrected myself. Is it alright if I defer my godhood to him?


----------



## Primus (Feb 20, 2004)

"Orcus..."

::From deep within the Tower of Primus, the One and Prime shudders with annoyance.::

"Stupid undead jerk.  I'll put my foot in his ***."


----------



## NiTessine (Feb 20, 2004)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Sokay. Just means I'll have to get Orcus ressurrected myself. Is it alright if I defer my godhood to him?




Am I to interpret that the campaign is full? If so, glad to have you on board...


----------



## Hardhead (Feb 20, 2004)

NiTessine said:
			
		

> Am I to interpret that the campaign is full? If so, glad to have you on board...




If it's not full, I'll join.  I can be on standby as an alternate if someone doesn't show up, too.


----------

